

New Banking Trojan Caught Breaking CAPTCHA - zippo
https://threatpost.com/en_us/blogs/video-new-banking-trojan-caught-breaking-captcha-013012

======
rshm
I think more than captcha, i think spammers lack the number of unique IP
address they can use to create account. I am curious, if they would clear out
if the Trojan communicated with some other server than the yahoo.

